# Maxant Customer Service



## WYBeek (Feb 2, 2010)

I would like to publicly praise Maxan and their customer service! I bought a used maxant extractor and while cleaning and checking it over broke the top bearing above the cage. I called Maxant and spoke to Jake who knew from my description exactly what I needed he quoted a price and I oredered the part. A few minutes later my phone rings and Jake said he made a mistake on the price as I was getting ready for a heart attack he said the price was about a third what he had quoted and asked if that was alright!! What GREAT service a lot of places would have just charged me and gne on but not them!! I can't say enough good about them! The part arrived and now I am back in business. :applause: THANK YOU MAXANT!!:thumbsup:

Lenny


----------

